
Show HN: My first open source project (micro check library) - arasatasaygin
http://arasatasaygin.github.io/is.js/
======
callum_hart
Really like the look of this!

~~~
arasatasaygin
Thanks, appreciate it.

------
zekiunal
Cool, congratulations!

~~~
arasatasaygin
:)

------
bbcbasic
is.verynice()

~~~
arasatasaygin
Thank you :)

